# Any one use Kershaw knives?



## clay (Feb 24, 2005)

I have been eye balling a new Kershaw blade for the kitchen. Anyone tried them yet?


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

totally awesome knives. use one, just once, and you will swear off
german steel for the rest of your life. wickedly, wickedly sharp and
stays that way for a long long time. don't hack thru bones or frozen
food, or twist when stuck. i have:

10" chef's knife
8" chef's knife with granton edge
7" extra wide santoku (super knife!!)
7" chinese cleaver
8" offset bread knife
6" boning knife

yeah, they cost bunches of bucks, but worth it!!


----------



## chef911 (Feb 24, 2005)

and I love it.
I also have a couple of globels and I love them as well
When I showed my new kershaw to a close chef freind of mine she hated it, but then again she has smaller hands and has used a heavy German knive all her cooking life though I do respect her judement I can find no other flaw in it other than the fact that thay are all made for right handed people (I am a southpaw)
but it dosn't bother me that much. Most globles are ambidextrous though


----------

